# Where are you located, and does Whispernet work for you?



## Miss Molly (Nov 7, 2008)

Hello all, I'm just curious where everyone is located and whether or not Whispernet works for you. I know I could check the map on Amazon.com (which I have done) but of course it's not 100% accurate, and it's not as fun! SO, where are you, does Whispernet work in your area, and if it does how many bars of signal do you get?

I live in central Vermont on the border with New Hampshire (out in the country) and at my house I do not get any signal at all. I brought it with me to Hanover, NH (home of Dartmouth College) but was only able to check it at one place (was driving the rest of the time and did not leave it on - should have...) and didn't get any there either. The Amazon map shows that Hanover should get some service so later I will try again - I want to try in Lebanon as well but haven't yet had a chance.

EDIT: I discovered today (12/13) that Whispernet works in a town about 30 minutes away from home (West Lebanon, NH) which is where I sometimes work! Yay! Downloaded a bunch of book samples, which was very fast with 5 bars.  I think what happened when I first checked my Kindle there was I didn't give it enough time for the bars to show up.


----------



## quiltlvr (Oct 28, 2008)

I don't get whispernet at home, but when I go into town (about 20 miles) I get 3 bars & it works great!


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I live in the city, so there are cell phone towers everywhere (newer ones disquised as trees that don't naturally thrive in the desert) and I have gotten full coverage everywhere I've used to whispernet. (so far)


----------



## Miss Molly (Nov 7, 2008)

Vegas_Asian said:


> I live in the city, so there are cell phone towers everywhere (newer ones disquised as trees that don't naturally thrive in the desert) and I have gotten full coverage everywhere I've used to whispernet. (so far)


Haha, I have one of those fake tree cell phone towers just down the road from me, but I think it is a Verizon tower. Does anyone get Sprint in Vermont? Maybe in Burlington.... OOH! I forgot, I will be going to Burlingon soon... I hope it works there!


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

WhisperNet is fine in my house in Waukegan, IL (about 40 miles N of Chicago)


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

They look weird here in Vegas. There won't be any other trees around and usually the reall trees they plant near them are either, much shorter than the tower or die. They really stick out. I think they have better odds of hiding the towers if they were painted the same neutral colors that cover the major of the houses in the desert or even the same colors of the sand or mountains.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I live in a suburb 15 - 20 miles straight west of downtown Chicago.  (Did ya hear Letterman's Top Ten List last night?)  Home is second floor in a condo building.  No problems with Whispernet.


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

SW Indiana in a subdivision.  Whispernet always works and the # of bars varies.  It does take a few minutes after turning WN on to see the bars.


----------



## jah (Oct 28, 2008)

I live in NY state about 30-45 min. from Albany and I never have had any problem getting Whispernet.


----------



## Mnemosyne (Oct 31, 2008)

Whispernet works great here in my homey little NW suburb of Atlanta, about 20 miles out.

Nemo


----------



## JoAnn (Nov 10, 2008)

Whispernet works great in SE Georgia - Brunswick to be exact


----------



## sandypeach (Oct 28, 2008)

Up in NW Ga we have good coverage, too (wow, 3 Ga's in a row!)


----------



## Bruinboy (Nov 1, 2008)

Live in Omaha, and only had the Kindle a couple of days, so I don't have much history with Whispernet, but get three or four bars in my home.


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

The Bay Area of Northern California is a Whispernet heaven! I have 5 bars at all times when it's on.


----------



## tessa (Nov 1, 2008)

Never had a problem on the north shore of Long Island.  As a matter of fact never had a problem in Brooklyn or Queens or anywhere on the Island.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Birmingham, Al and no problem. We went to our daughter's for Thanksgiving which is 120 miles SW and I ha no WN.

Linda


----------



## Suzanne (Nov 3, 2008)

I live 25 miles east of Pittsburgh. I always have five bars.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I live on the treasure coast of Florida, and usually get four bars.  I do have to wait a few minutes for the bars to show up when I turn on WN.  Four bars works just fine.


----------



## noblesrus (Oct 29, 2008)

I live in Bakersfield, CA and my whispernet works great.


----------



## Mom2AshEmBella (Dec 8, 2008)

Dallas/Fort Worth area, takes a few minutes to get WN, but usually have 4-5 bars. This is just my 2nd day as owner, so not alot of experience.


----------



## joeperry97 (Nov 24, 2008)

Houston, Tx. I've never had a problem with it.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2008)

Five full bars in Blackshear, Ga.  We also have a link to a Frapper map somewhere with many of us on it.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

I get 3 bars in Honolulu, Oahu, HI.  
I think I had 4 bars in Kihei, Maui, HI


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2008)

I spent 3 years at Pearl Harbor. I had a good time there.  I would of thought they'd have a stronger signal there


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> I spent 3 years at Pearl Harbor. I had a good time there. I would of thought they'd have a stronger signal there


It might be stronger elsewhere. I'm on the far back corner of Waikiki, 22 floors up. I wasn't able to get the public internet to hook up at this height but could get it fine on the ground floor. I don't know if that applies to whispernet. My Verizon cell phone gets a full signal. It might just be my location in relationship to the tower.

The important thing is, I haven't had any problems and it downloads fast at 3 bars.


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

Central Jersey has no problem with Wispernet


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Upstate NY (S. Tier region) WN works wonders and I always have 5 bars!


----------



## katiekat1066 (Nov 19, 2008)

Roanoke Virginia, good connections 3-4 bars so far around town.  Pretty good connection on I-81 going north from here, didn't check it the entire length of my trip though.  
I also have the problem that it takes up to 5 minutes for the whispernet bars to show up on their own, but if I go straight to Amazon or the browser, I connect instantly.  I've only had problems downloading once, I think it may have been a busy time on the local part of the network.
Katiekat


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

I live in a small town (Waynesboro, VA) and work in Charlottesville, VA. I checked the map for both before I purchased. It takes a while to connect and then its 3 bars, but that little +1 thingy, so not the fastest network.


----------



## DawnOfChaos (Nov 12, 2008)

Troy, MI (suburb of Detroit) has 4 or 5 bars of whispernet, depending on where I'm standing in the house.


----------



## KCFoggin (Nov 5, 2008)

Myrtle Beach, SC gets 4 bars.  So far, exceptional download times.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

MD eastern shore, 4-5 bars.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

NE Texas, Longview area. 3-5 bars in my house depending on the room. 5 Bars at my daugther's house in Kingwood, TX. NO whispernet at all at the hubby's apartment in SW Houston!


----------



## tc (Oct 29, 2008)

I get lower-speed 1x. South Louisiana


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Arlington, VA:  you can't swing a dead cat without hitting a cell tower 'round here.  (apologies to the animal lovers among us)  I always have a great signal.

Ann


----------



## farmwife99 (Nov 22, 2008)

I live in a VERY rural area in north Missouri and I have wonderful WN signal. No problem here.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Ann Von Hagel said:


> you can't swing a dead cat without hitting a cell tower 'round here. always have a great signal.


I can think of better ways to signal; swinging a dead cat seems a little extreme.

I have heard however that swinging a dead cat is a sure cure for warts:

"Say -- what is dead cats good for, Huck?" (asks Tom Sawyer)

"Good for? Cure warts with."
______________________________________________

I'm deep in the heart of Texas about half way between Waco and the George W. Bush ranch. Our closest neighbors are longhorns and we have a perfect, blazing fast, Whispernet connection.


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

Does a signal or dead cat cure warts.  Confused.  Hope its the signal.  Live in Rapid City, SD.  No WN service.  Really a bummer, but I did my homework before purchasing -- no surprises.  However I do feel just a little bit cheated in that I am not able to fully utilize my Kindle (am thinking her name is Abby. . . but maybe not).  However, change can happen in South Dakota. . . however slowly!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

5 bars here in Portland, Maine!

L


----------



## supermom (Nov 19, 2008)

I live 20 minutes south of South Bend Indiana in the middle of nowhere and my kindle gets signal, but my husbands cell phone (which is sprint/nextel) does not.  Crazy how that is.


----------



## sramalouf (Dec 1, 2008)

In Montana where, of course, there is no Sprint.  I leave the state every now and again.


----------



## Miss Molly (Nov 7, 2008)

Hmm - I didn't realize that it would take a few minutes for the bars to show up; I figured that they would show immediately like on my cell phone. Maybe I didn't leave it on long enough in Hanover for them to actually show up if they were going to. Will have to try again!


----------



## Spiritdancer (Oct 27, 2008)

I have a great connection in Jacksonville, FL.  Worked fine in San Diego too...and in the Atlanta airport.


----------



## Susan B (Oct 27, 2008)

I am located in South East Louisiana and have WN/EVDO which is not optimal but works well most of the time.


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

5 bars in Germantown MD (about 20 miles north and a touch west of DC); 5 bars in Harrisonburg VA; 5 bars in the South Hills of Pittsburgh. I'll find out about Orlando in two weeks.


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

Hayward, CA. 5 bars at all times. But that's not surprising.


----------



## Lotus (Oct 31, 2008)

Palm Springs, CA. Never had a problem.


----------



## soapy70 (Oct 29, 2008)

Holiday, FL, just north of Tampa-always have 5 bars!


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2008)

Kindle, can you read me now?  Good!

Kindle, can you read me now?  Good!


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2008)

No problems here in New York City.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2008)

I always have 4-5 bars here in Little Rock, AR. Works great at my house even when my Cricket cell doesn't.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Northern VA, no problem!  Can't wait to see if it works in February in Mission Beach, San Diego, CA!

Betsy


----------



## Kristena (Nov 18, 2008)

I'm in Sonoma County, SF North Bay Area and I usually have good Whispernet coverage but not always 5 bars.  I'm kind of on the outskirts of my city and in a bit of a hilly area and I don't really have cell phone coverage at my house.  (Yes, my husband works for a telecom....and I get little coverage....)  If my cell phone rings while I'm at home I don't even answer it because I know the reception will be spotty.

That said, my Whispernet has always downloaded beautifully.  Of course, it's a different cell company and not my phone service co.  I do tend to keep the Whispernet off to 1)keep me from randomly shopping and 2) preserve the battery charge.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

RI:  I have very weak signal 1-2 bars intermittently...can download but takes a few tries.  However, perfect signal 5 bars at my mom's and at work so I download all; and turn whispernet on once I get to work and everything downloads to Kindle right inside my purse under my desk.


----------



## GopherM (Nov 7, 2008)

I live in Southern Maryland, about 60 miles south of DC and never have a problem connecting from here.  I work in a building that challenges cell phone use and have been able to connect from all the locations within the building where normal cell service does not work (usually with 3 bars on the signal strength).


----------



## iamc (Dec 4, 2008)

Very rural area in southwestern Virginia. Usually about three bars and quick downloads.

C


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

I live in a suburb (ex-urb) NE of Dallas, and I generally get 3-5 bars all around the area.


----------



## paisley (Nov 24, 2008)

I'm also in Southern Maryland (30 miles from DC). I mostly get 5 bars, sometimes 4.


----------



## Jade (Dec 1, 2008)

South Louisiana, 4 bars, 1x speed!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Tried my Kindle today just outside Fredericksburg, VA, in Spotsylvania county, and got all the bars!


Betsy


----------



## farmwife99 (Nov 22, 2008)

I was happy to find out when I traveled to the northwest corner of the state of MO I had no problem with my WN.
In fact I sat down this morning and downloaded the free books off Amazon.


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2008)

All righty then another GA person!


----------



## Lee (Nov 7, 2008)

I live in central Vermont, near the NY border.  I do not get any Whispernet at all at my house.  (Although once I got five bars, I figure it must have been unusual atmospheric conditions causing the signal to bounce off the clouds or something).  If I drive ten minutes to the closest town, I can get coverage.  But usually I just download to the computer.


----------



## sallyh12 (Nov 6, 2008)

I live in the country in central Illinois. Just like cell phone service it rarely works at my home, and I've found at work when I'm in an interior office of a brick building it doesn't work. If I move over to a window it works great, so just make sure you have a clear signal just like a cell phone.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

I live in Miami-Dade Florida area and I usually get all 5 bars, there are some places I only get 4, but that is down toward the Keys.


----------



## Mnemosyne (Oct 31, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> All righty then another GA person!


Yep, GA is quite the Kindling state! 

Nemo


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2008)

Location: Computer Chair
Whispernet Status: Full Bars


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*I vary between 4 and 5 bars in Staten Island, NY *


----------



## KCFoggin (Nov 5, 2008)

Staten Island?  Are you kidding me?  I was 7th generation Staten Islander before I moved to Myrtle Beach.

I bet things have changed a lot there.


----------



## Nytngale (Dec 20, 2008)

Hi-
I live in rural northwestern Ohio and have good reception for Whispernet here.


Sherri


----------



## KCFoggin (Nov 5, 2008)

Okay, I've been meaning to ask this question.

If you've got some exceptionally heavy clouded days & nights does it affect Whispernet?  I ask because the last two days, I am lucky to even get one bar on my whispernet


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm in central Iowa.  There is Whispernet coverage all around me on the map, but we live in a river valley so the map shows no coverage for us at all.  Most days - if the weather is good - I get 3 or 4 bars and that is enough to download books that I have ordered.  Only once did I have to get into my car and drive up out of the valley so my book would show up.  Putting MaKK by a south window definitely helps.... today it was very cloudy and we have an ice/sleet storm that has moved in.... so I had to go out onto my deck and then Whispernet kicked in.


----------



## Jaderose (Dec 19, 2008)

I'm in Tempe, Arizona.  It also works fine the whole drive up through the hills going to Prescott.


----------



## Lynn (Nov 4, 2008)

Here in central Florida-between Tampa and Orlando- I get full bars. Got full bars over in Cape Canaveral also.

Lynn L


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

KCFoggin said:


> Okay, I've been meaning to ask this question.
> 
> If you've got some exceptionally heavy clouded days & nights does it affect Whispernet? I ask because the last two days, I am lucky to even get one bar one my whispernet


Cloudy days definitely affect my Whispernet negatively..... and if there is a storm coming - either rain or now snow.... I lose at least two bars and struggle to get my downloads.


----------



## katrayher (Dec 21, 2008)

Adelanto California about 90 miles northeast of Los Angeles. And I have full bars at my house


----------



## kindlekathy (Nov 23, 2008)

Aloha, Oregon - just outside Portland.
I always get 5 bars, no problem.
Anyone else in Oregon?


----------



## Essensia (Nov 3, 2008)

Central Florida, Lake Wales, home of the highest point in peninsular Florida, a whopping 300ish feet above sea level!  And home of the lovely singing Bok Tower.

I get 4 to 5 bars.  It's a 1x connection, not EVDO, but my books arrive in less than a minute.


----------



## KCFoggin (Nov 5, 2008)

Okay, guess I'll have to hold off downloading for a few days.  As always, thanks guys for the rapid responses.


----------



## Heidi (Dec 16, 2008)

I live in a very rural town in Southwestern Virginia and Whispernet works for me.  I usually have 2 or 3 bars.


----------



## eblackhawk (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm in southern middle TN (Lewisburg), and for the most part no whispernet bars. However, if I travel several miles from here  west, north, or south, I can pick up 3 or 4 bars--enough to download to my Kindle.
                                                                                                                    Eric


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

I am sooooo jealous    no whispernet in Mexico - enjoy it y'all, even if you do have to drive.  But then my DH is happy because our one click is not as much as it would be otherwise


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

KCFoggin said:


> Staten Island? Are you kidding me? I was 7th generation Staten Islander before I moved to Myrtle Beach.
> 
> I bet things have changed a lot there.


*Would I kid about Staten Island  Yep, lots has changed here in the 23 years I've been here....population almost at 500K whereas it was just over 200K when I got here. I was born in Manhattan though.

Funny, my mom doesn't live far from you, just over the border in NC *


----------



## GrammieCheryl (Dec 17, 2008)

I live in Maine on the coast, near Bar Harbor, no whispernet unless I drive about 30 miles.  But, I can sit on my couch with my kindle and look at some of the prettiest sunsets you ever did see.


----------



## Jamjar (Nov 22, 2008)

I live 35 miles south of Seattle and Whispernet is great.  Usually 4-5 bars everyday.  Whispernet is a wonderful invention.

Judy


----------



## amishee (Jan 4, 2009)

I live in Montana,  one of the states that doesn't have Wispernet.  I travel with my kindle though, and use 
it then.  Otherwise I connect to download through the internet.


----------



## Rivery (Nov 10, 2008)

I'm about 30 miles NW of Madison WI.  Depends on where in my house I am as to how may bars, but I usually don't have any trouble with WN.


----------



## nickih75 (Dec 17, 2008)

I'm in West Michigan.  And as long as I'm not in the house my WhisperNet works just fine here.  For some reason our house doesn't like cell phone signals and none of them work inside..   

My DH did put in a cell phone repeater, but it doesn't work with the Sprint/Nextel services.. LOL naturally right?


----------



## eblackhawk (Jan 3, 2009)

chynared21 said:


> *Would I kid about Staten Island  Yep, lots has changed here in the 23 years I've been here....population almost at 500K whereas it was just over 200K when I got here. I was born in Manhattan though.
> 
> Funny, my mom doesn't live far from you, just over the border in NC *


Chinared21, I too was born and raised in Manhattan (Hell's Kitchen to be precise!).
Eric


----------



## candggmom (Oct 27, 2008)

Whispernet works great in northernmost and easternmost NC.  Little rural town but I think being 20 minutes from Virginia helps.

Kathy


----------



## thresel (Nov 3, 2008)

Rural north Idaho, no bars, well we have lots of bars but no whispernet.  I bundle up my Kindle and drive through the snow over the mountain pass to Coeur D'Alene once in awhile and then can download my books.  Otherwise it's the old usb and computer deal for me.  I'm content with the situation though.


----------



## Vicki (Nov 9, 2008)

I am in border city in Minnesota. Much to my surprise, I get 5 bars at home, ironically right in front of the kitchen window. Tonight we went to some friends who live even farther into the boonies than we do and I even had reception there. Considering that our area is not a big Sprint area, we all found this interesting.


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

Anju said:


> I am sooooo jealous  no whispernet in Mexico - enjoy it y'all, even if you do have to drive. But then my DH is happy because our one click is not as much as it would be otherwise


I so agree Anju,

I am sure it saves me on the one click.

I am in AK _ I have family in Mexico. Wish I could see them more so say Hello to the area for me

Sylvia


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

I just got my Kindle delivered on 12/29 (Last Monday) here in Tucson, AZ. Everything seemed to work fine except couldn't download book samples or free books or make a purchase.  4-5 bars shown at all times.  The Kindle Store was shown on screen and did show customer reviews and a written review of the books.

The message shown on my screen every time I tried to purchase or get a sample was saying "Your Kindle is unable to establish a secure connection.  If this condition persists, please call Amazon Customer Service at 866-321-8851 or 206-266-0927."

Monday night called Kindle Support where the first rep. said I didn't have Whispernet and wouldn't have any.  My signal strength was too low.  

Then I drove my Kindle all around Tucson without any connections.

Tuesday, I tried a hard reset with help of the second rep. He said I would get a phone call in a couple of days letting me know IF I was going to get a replacement Kindle.  After two days of waiting for the phone call, I was told by e-mail that a new Kindle would be sent overnight.

Checked my Amazon account to see if the replacement Kindle had been shipped, it showed that it would be March before anything would be shipped.  I called Customer Service again on Friday 1/02 and after being told that no Kindles were in stock, another shipment might be in within 3 days, and I would receive a new Kindle by the 9th of January.  So, I mentioned that if my new Kindle wasn't delivered by the 9th, I was returning my broken Kindle to Amazon for a full refund.

An hour or so later, checked my Amazon account again and glory be, Customer Service had just found a Kindle somewhere 2-3 minutes after my last phone call and it was already shipped.  Supposed to be delivered tomorrow by FedEx.

Sorry, this story is so long, just wished that Customer Service had been a little more forthright and told the truth.  Felt like they were trying to get me to just go away, but keep the broken Kindle I had been sent.  A very irritating experience after reading so many glowing reports of how great Kindle Customer Service treats their customers.

luvshihtzu


----------



## RB (Nov 17, 2008)

North West New Jersey (about 45 minutes from NYC) - full signal with wispernet, but it does take a minute or so for it to come up..


----------



## Dooterbug (Dec 17, 2008)

SW Ohio... works great everywhere I've had it!


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I have used my Kindle all over Northern Virginia and have always had whispernet connections. I took a trip to St. Louis the day I got my Kindle and it worked great in St. Louis.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

eblackhawk said:


> Chinared21, I too was born and raised in Manhattan (Hell's Kitchen to be precise!).
> Eric


*Born on 5th Avenue but my first home was in the 80's on the west side *


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Hell's Kitchen makes me think of food and really good looking British Chefs who swear a lot.


----------



## patrisha w. (Oct 28, 2008)

Miss Molly said:


> Haha, I have one of those fake tree cell phone towers just down the road from me, but I think it is a Verizon tower. Does anyone get Sprint in Vermont? Maybe in Burlington.... OOH! I forgot, I will be going to Burlington soon... I hope it works there!


Hi, Miss Molly, I am in Winooski which is just down the road and over the bridge from Burlington and I get Whispernet fine in both Winooski and when I go to Burlington.

Patricia


----------



## Mollyb52 (Jan 4, 2009)

I am in California near Palm Springs...my coverage has been perfect so far at home.  I got the Kindle to take in our Motor Home when we travel..that should be interesting.  I will just make sure I have enough books downloaded before we head to a place I think could have questionable coverage.  How ever the coverage issue works out it will still be a lot better than carrying a big bag of books with me because of storage and weight issues.


----------



## KCFoggin (Nov 5, 2008)

chynared21 said:


> *Would I kid about Staten Island  Yep, lots has changed here in the 23 years I've been here....population almost at 500K whereas it was just over 200K when I got here. I was born in Manhattan though.
> 
> Funny, my mom doesn't live far from you, just over the border in NC *


Well I've been gone from Staten Island for going on 18 years now. It's funny that I really have had no desire to go back there either. Manhattan is a different story though


----------



## brandon12 (Dec 30, 2008)

I live in Davis, CA and I get all bars everywhere in and around town.


----------



## eblackhawk (Jan 3, 2009)

ProfCrash said:


> Hell's Kitchen makes me think of food and really good looking British Chefs who swear a lot.


ProfCrash- Hell's Kitchen is a lot different today than when I grew up in the '50's & 60's! However, Restaurant Row (around the corner on 46th between 9th and 8th) was there then and quite popular with those who could afford to eat there, just like today!
Eric


----------



## traceyreads (Dec 18, 2008)

I live in Sacramento, CA and have had great coverage all other Northern Cal, even in the foothills (taken to the in-laws to "show off") I have Sprint Cellular service, and was able to download a book in an area of very poor coverage on my phone.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

I live in Southern California and I do get Whispernet from my house.


----------



## Kelly G (Dec 18, 2008)

Ok - No Whispernet in far SW Kansas (Ulysses); No Whispernet two hours east north-east in Kinsley, KS; Four bars of coverage 26 miles south of Kinsley in Greensburg, KS - interesting.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

KCFoggin said:


> Well I've been gone from Staten Island for going on 18 years now. It's funny that I really have had no desire to go back there either. Manhattan is a different story though


*I've been ready to leave for a few years now but I would miss Manhattan...*


----------

